# صلاة التوبة للقديس أفرام السرياني...



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2010)

*صلاة التوبة للقديس أفرام السرياني...*


تحتل هذه الصلاة مركزا مهما في الخدم الصيامية لأنها تعدد جميع مقومات التوبة وتساعدنا على فحص توجهنا وهدفنا من الصوم
فهذا الهدف يجب أن يكون التحرر من بعض الأمراض الروحية الأساسية وبالمقابل طلب الفضائل
أول هذه الأمراض هي :
*البطالة:*
وهي ذلك الكسل الغريب الذي يقنعنا دائما بأن التغيير غير ممكن وبالتالي يخلق لدينا حسا بأن الجهد الذي نقوم به ضائع وبهذا يسمم طاقتنا الروحية وينتج عن البطالة
*الفضول:*
وهو حالة اليأس عندما يستحيل على الإنسان أن يرى جيدا بإيجابية وهذا مايرى فيه الآباء أعظم خطر على الروح
أما *حب الرئاسة*:
فهو ناتج عن البطالة واليأس إذ يفسدان موقفنا من الحياة يدفعنا إلى تعويض عن الفراغ في حياتنا وذلك من خلال موقف خاطئ من الآخرين هذا الموقف قد يكون سعيا إلى السيطرة عليهم أو لامبالاة نحوهم ثم يأتي
*الكلام البطال:*
فالنطق يميز الإنسان عن كل المخلوقات الأخرى ولهذا يرى الآباء في النطق ختما للصورة الإلهية ولهذا قد تتحول هذه الموهبة العظيمة إلى خطر عظيم إذا استسلم الإنسان للبطالة
واليأس
وحب الرئاسة
هذه الأمور الأربعة هي أمراض علينا التخلص منها
أما ماعلينا طلبه فهي أربعة أيضا :
*العفة
والتواضع
والصبر
والمحبة*
*العفة* ليست حصرا في الموضوع الجنسي إنما هي نقيض البطالة إنها تجميع كل طاقاتنا التي تهدر بالبطالة
أما *التواضع* فهو انتصار الحقيقة في داخلنا حتى نرى كل شيء كما هو جلال الله وحسنات الآخرين وسيئاتنا نحن وينتج الصبر عن العفة والتواضع
الإنسان الساقط متسرع في الحكم والإدانة لان معرفته ناقصة
*الصبر *مرتبط بالتسامح ولهذا فهو فضيلة إلهية
وبعد هذا تأتي قمة الفضائل وهي *المحبة* وهي غاية كل ممارسة روحية
أما الطلبة الختامية في صلاة التوبة فتجمع وتلخص ماطلبنا الانعتاق منه ومايرجى الحصول عليه.


"هب لي أن أعرف ذنوبي وعيوبي وألا أدين إخوتي" بمعنى آخر أنقذني من الكبرياء الذي هو منبع الشرور
لايكفي أن نرى عيوبنا فقد يستغل المجرب هذا الأمر ليدفعنا إلى تقوى مشوهة لاتتعدى ظاهر الفضيلة أما عندما لاندين إخوتنا فعندها نكون قد اكتسبنا فعلا
العفة ....والصبر....والتواضع.....والمحبة
صوماً مباركاً إخوتي



*منقوووووووووول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *أما ماعلينا طلبه فهي أربعة أيضا :*
> العفة
> والتواضع
> والصبر
> والمحبة​




*فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا ليكم*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا ليكم*​​


----------



## Nemo (29 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل ميرسى ليك
وربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2010)

Nemo قال:


> موضوع جميل ميرسى ليك
> وربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر *

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا ابو تربو 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه يا ابو تربو
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------

